# AGR Platinum Credit Card Benefits



## Consumer (Dec 4, 2015)

Hello,

I am considering getting the AGR no-fee platinum credit card from BofA, but I'm curious to know what benefits are associated with the card. I am familiar with the Amtrak point benefits. Rather, I'm asking specifically about traditional credit card benefits such as car rental protection, extended warranty on purchases, etc. 

I can't find any information on these benefits and if someone who already has the Platinum AGR card can provide insight, it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Dec 4, 2015)

Check the Bank of America website to find out ALL the benefits.


----------



## consumer (Dec 5, 2015)

I did and as I said, I've been unable to find this information. All info on the bofa website refers to the world card, not the platinum card.

If you have a web link you think has responsive information, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## NW cannonball (Dec 5, 2015)

consumer said:


> I did and as I said, I've been unable to find this information. All info on the bofa website refers to the world card, not the platinum card.
> 
> If you have a web link you think has responsive information, I would really appreciate it.


It seems you are right, that BOA doesnt publish the standard card benefits (rental car, extended warranty, etc) anywhere applicants can see.

I just got the "world" card, and got the standard package with those typical benefits. But only got the benefits brochure *after* the card was approved.

Looked around the BOA website, both signed-in and not, and could not find the info you want.

I'm thinking that that standard package (rental car, extended warranty) is common to all Mastercards (and VISA's) I've ever seen, even the no-fee ones.

Maybe ten years back, I saw a "disclosure" that the 48 cents per year that the card company pays for all that coverage is paid for by "general fees".

If you look at the terms and conditions, all those "benefits" are not worth much. But OTOH - maybe 10 years back, the rental car coverage paid 2800 for a deer strike damage claim for me.

Dont worry it.


----------



## Consumer (Dec 5, 2015)

Many thanks, NW cannonball!

I'll be switching to the AGR Platinum from an AmEx Gold Card, and just wanted to get a sense of what to expect.


----------



## me_little_me (Dec 7, 2015)

Consumer said:


> Many thanks, NW cannonball!
> 
> I'll be switching to the AGR Platinum from an AmEx Gold Card, and just wanted to get a sense of what to expect.


Call BoA. They should be willing to send you that info or point to the web page with it.


----------

